# SoCal Stance Shop - raddest f*c*in dude alive!



## YNO WGN (May 27, 2005)

Just wanted to give props to Brandon at SoCal Stance Shop. Guy does great work, is super cool to deal with, and has great prices. Every need help or advice, just chat him up. He's been a huge help in planning out my air ride system, hooked me up with a great deal on everything (airlift xl's, autopilot, etc...), and also gave me an awesome deal on my 512's. Really can't say enough good things.
If you need anything stance related or otherwise, hit up Brandon at http://www.facebook.com/SoCalStanceShop

Just to be clear - aside from being a customer, I have no other affiliation with SoCal Stance Shop and am not being paid or bribed to post this. Brandon has been great, he's an enthusiast, and I would love to see his business and businesses like his grow.


----------



## fookerbob (Nov 29, 2005)

cross posting


----------



## MEISTER (Nov 6, 2000)

Your FB link doesn't work either.


----------



## Niagara_V_Dub (Sep 25, 2007)

LOL,

I am guessing it isn't a secured website, so the s in the http is not supposed to be there.

And Meister, how have you been man? I miss going to GTG's in the PNW.


----------



## YNO WGN (May 27, 2005)

Fixed the link, but it worked 5 months ago when the post was made...


----------



## LC6X (Nov 2, 2006)

old thread or not, all of the above is so true!!! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## ninohale (Jun 9, 2010)

Agreed, I have worked with Brandon on a handful of things...

Two sets of wheels (one fully refinished), tires, and now Air :thumbup:

BTW - I am in Ohio, and hes in SoCal.... :wave:


----------



## President Lincoln (Jun 27, 2005)

I bought a seat cupra lip from him once and the service was super quick.:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 5, 2011)

dOWa242 said:


> I bought a seat cupra lip from him once and the service was super quick.:thumbup:


That feels like an eternity ago!


----------

